# Is it thyroid?



## Thyroid211 (May 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the board and to thyroid issues.

For months I've been exhausted and anxious for no reason. My hair is falling out and my tongue is swollen. My heart races and either super hot or freezing. My hands and feet tingle and I'm having trouble swallowing.

My GP insists it's anxiety and has me on anti-depressants.

I think my anxiety is a symptom and not my problem.

These are my test results

Tsh 2.76 (0.5-5)
Ft4 21.4 (9-25)

Antibodies 
Tg 16 (《60)
Tpo <28 (<60)

If anyone has any insight on whether my results and symptoms are making sense I'd love to hear it.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

One lab is not enough to tell for sure. I would suggest having another lab to include TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 in a few weeks. You can order them yourself at Healthone Labs.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/220


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your results certainly don't scream thyroid issues. You might want to also see if you can get a TSI test and, as suggested, a free t3 test.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Third the Free T3 test. If that's low, it can explain your symptoms.


----------



## Thyroid211 (May 3, 2016)

I'm in Australia and my doctor refused to retest me. 
I have gone for a second opinion and have re done the blood tests (not t3 unfortunately they seem super reluctant to do it) and I get the results tomorrow.

I also had an ultrasound and o have a 6mm nodule on my isthmus that I need to re check in 6 months but it looks ok apparently.

I'll post the new bloods when I get them.


----------



## Thyroid211 (May 3, 2016)

My latest bloods are

Tg Ab 10 (<115)
Tpo Ab 9 (<35)

Tsh 1.44 (0.5-5)
Ft4 20.5 (11-22)
Ft3 4.6 (3.1-6)

So I'm guessing the thyroid is not the culprit?


----------

